# Vai Fan's Log 'O Fun



## Vai Fan (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey everybody,

Well, I've been working half assed at getting fit for the last two years, but haven't seen much progress for the most part.  Not what I'd like to see, anyhow.

So, I've recruited the assistance of Gopro and I'm going at this full speed.

About me; I'm 40, 6'2" and a spongy 223 pounds.  Oh, there's much more, but that'll do for now, no?

Here's the goal:
Drop 20 pound over the next 10-15 weeks and firm up the areas that need it.  That's achievable, isn't it?

The plan:
Weights, 3-4 times per week targeting everything that God gave me.

Cardio, 4 times per week, 20-30 minute sessions for now.

Nutrition, 2700-2800 calories per day.  323 grams protein, 223 carbs and the rest good ol' healthy fats...gotta love flax and Udo's
I've left my good, dear friend Captain Morgan and his friends in the refrigerator for very special, very, very limited occasions.
Farewell to chips, sweets and those BAAAAD things, also.

Thanks in advance to Gopro, the guy has truly motivated and inspired me, plus he tolerates my nonsense.  In addition, several of you in the past have given me great advice, w8lifter in particular, but there have been others, and I thank you as well.

Please wish me luck and feel free to put a boot up my ass as you see fit,

Regards,
Vai Fan


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks my friend. I will do EVERYTHING in my power to help now that you are in my hands! You WILL reach your goals! You are a winner for simply taking the first step!


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 22, 2002)

I know you  will, and your freakin' hands are KILLING me right now...that's some grip.  So yeah, I'm gonna finally be able to take my kids down...little bastards.


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 22, 2002)

12-21-02 

Nutrition:

2746 Calories
59 fat grams
216 carb grams
331 protein grams

Weights:

Bench:               135/15, 155/10, 165/6
Inc Bench:         135/8, 125/10, 125/8
Bent Over Row: 95/12, 95/10, 95/8
WG Pulldown:    120/12, 135/8, 135/6
Upright Row:      55/12, 55/10, 55/6

Cardio: 25 minutes brisk walking


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

Looking good!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 22, 2002)

Cool, cool.

So what kind of split has Eric got you on?

I see chest and back are together. Are the uprights situated with a grip more for traps or more for delts?

How much of your fat is from EFAs?


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey Chicken Daddy, the uprights are done with a wide grip.  Having done nothing other than military presses and lateral raises for a very long time, as far as shoulders go, it's really makin' 'em burn good.

The monster then has me doing legs, arms and belly for the other half of the split.  But it sounds like a new routine is in the works for next week.  I sure hope it isn't one of those animalistic ones that I've read about over here.   You know, people being bed ridden for days afterward, vomiting, etc.  But then again, they've all claimed to see good results.

I taking 2 tsp of flax, one in the morning and then with my last meal.  Surprisingly, I'm getting enough fat from the other food sources to hit my goal of 50-60 grams.  And it isn't junk that I'm eating.


----------



## gopro (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vai Fan *_
> 
> But it sounds like a new routine is in the works for next week.  I sure hope it isn't one of those animalistic ones that I've read about over here.   You know, people being bed ridden for days afterward, vomiting, etc.


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 24, 2002)

11-23-2

Nutrition:
Didn't keep good track of it, kinda had an early Thanksgiving din.  Kept it healthy for the most part; turkey, carrots, salad and roasted potatoes.  More than likely I was shy on my total calorie goal, and shy on my protein goal.
This probably isn't a good practice to fall into; not keeping track on weekends/special occasions.  I'm knocking my head against the squat rack right now.

Weights:
Yeah, this was really freakin' good, I thought.  Don't think I've ever lifted on a weekend, but since I missed Leg Day #2 for the week, I HAD to make it up.  Patting my own back, feel free to join in...or tell me to shut up.

Squats:       135/15, 185/10, 185/8
Leg Press:   333/15, 387/10, 387/8
Stiff Deads: 135/12, 135/12
Reg. Deads:135/10, 135/8
Preachers:   65/10, 65/10, 70/8
Skull Crush: 55/10, 55/9, 55/8
Crunches:  100 (this is hard for me right now (sissy boy) as I did 50 the first set, then two more sets of 25, but I got 'em done)

Cardio:  25 minute brisk walk in the falling snow...NICE!


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 25, 2002)

11-25-2

I attached a picture to today's report, at least I attempted to...figured it might be nice to see the face behind the clown here.  You can also see what we're working with, so, HELP ME OUT EVERYBODY!!!  Please.

Workout: 
(CD for the workout was Steve Vai???s "Sex and Religion")

Bench:  145/12, 150/9, 150/8

Military Press:  65/12, 65/11, 70/9

DB Pullover:  40/15, 40/12, 45/8

UH Grip Bent Over Row:  95/12, 105/10, 105/8

Center Grip Upright Row: 55/13, 55/10, 55/10

Cardio:  30 minute brisk walk

Nutrition:

Meal #1 7:00 a.m.
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast 
1 tbsp flax 
8 oz Lite Yogurt

Meal #2 9:30 a.m.
1½ cups low fat cottage cheese
½ cup chopped pineapple
8 oz Lite Yogurt

Meal #3 Lunch 12noon
6 oz chicken breast
1 medium size yam
1 slice pumpernickel bread

Meal #4 3:00 p.m.
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast
1½ cups low fat cottage cheese

Meal #5Dinner 6 pm 
Homemade Chicken Noodle soup (chicken, carrots, whole wheat pasta)
1 slice pumpernickel bread
1 cup low fat cottage cheese

Meal #6 Snack 9pm
Met-Rx Strawberry Protein Powder
1 tbsp flax

Total Cals:  2753
Protein:       323
Carbs:         207
Fat:               67


----------



## gopro (Nov 25, 2002)

You ugly bastard! If I knew you looked like that, I never would have taken you on as a client!!! LMAO!!! Seriously...it is nice to see the person I'm working with. For anyone who sees this...Vai is one of the nicest people around here! Lend him your support! 

Nice home gym by the way big guy!


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 26, 2002)

Damn, like it's not enough Gopro is killing my body, now he's gotta stomp on whatever pride is left.  I thought my drill sergeants were mean, but this guy....ah, he's great.

I know it isn't a good idea to weigh yourself more than once per week or so, but I couldn't resist this morning, so I climbed aboard and according to the damn thing, I've put on 2 pounds since Sunday...that can't be possible, can it?  So, that was discouraging, as I'm wanting to drop some pounds initially, but I'm telling myself to not worry about it, and sticking with the program.

Just a little rant, that's all.  Okay, putting Dream Theater's 
"Scenes from a Memory" CD on....ah yes, life is good.

Time to eat!


----------



## Preacher (Nov 26, 2002)

> plus he tolerates my nonsense


We kinda molded him into a loving, caring person with the looks of a beast. Took us a while though.
Sometimes his darker side will show up (probably in the middle of devising your workouts).

Nice home gym man! With GP on your side, a fully equipped home gym and that kind of motivation from your side,
there's nothing that can stop you ! 

For the record: From what I've seen on the pic, you exagerated a bit on the "spongy" part .. 

Don't worry about the weight gain, I've been known to fluctuate 5lbs from morning till evening ..


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 26, 2002)

Well, if that's loving and caring, so was my first wife, Preacher!

Thanks for the encouragement.  Yes, the home gym is great.  Thank goodness for a tolerant wife.  And a big basement.  What I'd like to get next is a good leg press, as my Weider gizmo maxes out at just over 400 pounds.  I was doing about 600 with plates when I left Powerhouse...kinda miss that.

Beware, you dare not ask to see what is concealed by the shirt.. the shirt is our friend!  No, I'm not that bad, just know I can look better, like you studs and studettes out here.  And that's what I'm working toward.

Really...5lbs?  That just seems odd, but then again, those new 'emissions' seem rather odd, too.  Need to get a dog to blame it on.


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 26, 2002)

11-26-2 

Note:  I???m getting somewhat tired of eating the same things day in and day out, so yesterday I cooked about 6 pounds of chicken boobie in the crock pot all day.  I put tons of seasonings in it, hell, I can???t even remember what all I put in it.  

So, today I took 6 ounces of that, sliced it very thin, put a splash of olive oil in a frying pan, threw the chicken in, put some Lawry???s and some Old Bay seasoning on it.  

After it browned, I opened a can of boring, nothing added green beans and dumped the whole damn thing in there with the chicken, then grabbed some tangy hot sauce, put a couple table spoons of that in the mix and cooked it until the beans were warm.

Either my taste buds have given up on me, or this stuff really tasted good.  So, am I the only one that gets tired of the same foods?

Workout: (CD for the workout was Extreme???s Pornografitti..listen before ye judge!)

Leg Press:  330/20, 387/15, 440/10
DB Lunge:  25/12, 30/10
Deadlift:  145/12, 155/8, 155/6
Lying Leg Curl:  60/10, 70/9, 70/8
Alt. DB Curl: 30/10, 35/10, 35/8
Skull Crusher: 60/10, 60/9, 60/8
Crunches: 100

Cardio:  20 minute brisk walk

Nutrition:

Meal #1 7:00 am
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast 
1 tbsp flax 
1 Slice WW toast
1 tbsp PB

Meal #2 9:00 am
2 cups low fat cottage cheese
8 oz Lite Yogurt

Meal #3 Lunch 12noon
4 oz turkey breast
2 slice pumpernickel bread
8 oz Lite Yogurt

Meal #4 2:30 pm
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast

Meal #5 Post workout 4:30 pm
1 ½ cup low fat cottage cheese
1 peach

Meal #6 Dinner 6:00 pm
6 oz chicken breast
2 cups green beans
2 slice rye bread

Meal #7 pre beddy bye???9:30 pm
2 scoops Met-Rx Protein Powder

Total Cals: 2798
Protein:       330
Carbs:         232
Fat:               61


----------



## gopro (Nov 27, 2002)

I really am an evil son of a bitch, ain't I!!!!!!!!!!! I am sitting here in my "lab" laughing quite evily at the thought of the pain and torture that I have in store for you....hehehehehe...hahahahaha...cough, cough.

Anyway...we will be making some dietary adjustments next week. But remember, we are mostly after BODY COMPOSITION CHANGES, not simply weight loss. You WILL be gaining significant amounts of muscle with our training, and you know that with muscle comes weight. So, while we are losing fat, we are offsetting some "weight" loss with muscle.

Either way though, your scale weight WILL come down. Have no fear!


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh yeah, I've got the picture of you in a bloodied lab coat burnt in to my mind.  Opening it up reveals all of the tormented souls you've put through the pain and agony of becoming fit!

Christ almighty, man, what the heck were you thinking when you gave me that leg workout for yesterday?  I'm going down the list thinking 'goody, another freakin' leg exercise'.  What happened to calf raises and toe curls or something like that?  They were screaming yesterday...quite loud I might add.  Today my quads feel fine, but the hams feel like, well, hamburger.  Could that be the deads, lunges and leg curls perhaps?  OUCH!

Okay, enough whining for now.  How does my eating look to you?  Good enough?  I need to eat more veggies, I know that.  So what are some good greens to munch on?

Still having fun in spite of the owwies, though.


----------



## gopro (Nov 27, 2002)

You found that lab coat pic, huh? I thought that pic was destroyed...dammit!

Oh, your hams are sore! Let me break out the violins, LOL!

Screw calf raises for now. Its all basics at this time. No pussy isolation movements. Got it! Grrrrr.

Diet is looking good for now. Some changes coming (slight). Best greens...broccoli, spinach, green beans, etc.


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah, I'm having nightmares about you, buddy.

You bet that I've got it.  You mean business and you ain't gonna let me be a little sissy 'Nancy Boy'.  No more 'Culture Club' or 'Boy George' in the CD Player for me, it's all 'Metallica', 'Scorpions' and other testosterone producing bands (yes, Vai, too).

I get it!  The ones that are 'GREEN'.  What would I do without you, oh Evil One?


----------



## gopro (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 27, 2002)

11-27-2

Workout: (no CD of the day, just listened to nature while walking.  However, I did stumble upon a very nice tune called ???Take Away My Pain??? by Dream Theater.  Their guitarist wrote it in dedication to his father after he died???the father, not the guitarist???just had ta make that clear)

Cardio Only:  30 minute brisk walk

Nutrition:

Meal #1 7:00 am
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast 
1 tbsp Flax 
8 oz Lite Yogurt

Meal #2 9:00 am
1 cup Low Fat Cottage Cheese
1 med Banana
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast
8 oz Lite Yogurt
(Kind of a lot, but I???m meeting some buddies for lunch and don???t wanna go overboard)

Meal #3 Lunch 12noon
Cup Potato & Leek soup
6 oz Chicken Breast
1 Kaiser roll

Meal #4 3:00 pm
1 ½ cup Low Fat Cottage Cheese
1 Peach

Meal #5 4:30 pm
4 oz Turkey Breast
2 slice Rye Bread

Meal #6 Dinner 8:00 pm
2 Scoop Met-Rx Vanilla Protein Powder
1 tbsp Flax

Meal #7 9:30 pm
Veggies, veggies and more veggies

Total Cals: 2680
Protein:      310
Carbs:        214
Fat:              63

Now, nobody tell Gopro, but I'm thinkin' I might have a drink or two with the family over the weekend.  Nothing much, I promise.  Shhhhhh, he might get angry and devise some cruel workouts and nutrition plans for me!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

You're pretty funny 



> In addition, several of you in the past have given me great advice, w8lifter in particular, but there have been others, and I thank you as well.
> 
> Please wish me luck and feel free to put a boot up my ass as you see fit,



You're welcome...and good luck! 



> Workout: (CD for the workout was Extreme???s Pornografitti..listen before ye judge!)



Haven't heard that in a long time!


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 27, 2002)

WOW!  A visitor...a VERY SPECIAL VISITOR, TOO!  Glad you checked in on me...even though ya haven't critiqued me yet.

Now I really meant it about the whole gratitude business, it's very much appreciated.  It's not always easy staying focused on this nutrition/health/fitness crap without some outside intervention, young lady.

Pornografitti- He Man Woman Hater is such a KICK ASS tune.   It begins with Nuno doing a killer version of 'The Flight of the Bumblebee', except the bee is on some steroids unknown to man.  Then a booming voice "NO WOMEN ALLOWED!!!"

Now, those guys are a bit odd (unlike me), but they really did put out some excellent music.  My wife and I like to perform the song 'More Than Words' around the campfire in the summertime.  But when their singer went to Van Halen, well....I WANT DAVID LEE ROTH BACK!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

> Glad you checked in on me...even though ya haven't critiqued me yet.



I'll leave that to GP...I don't want to mess w/ whatever plans he has for you


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh thanks, you're just too damn kind!  Or is this what you do here at IronMag....take turns with the 'fresh meat', abusing us however you see fit, then turning us over to the next loonie??!  

Okay, hurt me, hurt me.

It's Thanksgiving, and I'm heading down to the basement to do my Mon/Thu workout...God Bless Gopro (The Beast).  Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## gopro (Nov 28, 2002)

A couple of drinks huh? Thought I'd miss that, did you? NEVER. I'm on you like WHITE on RICE...like a CHEAP SUIT in a RAINSTORM! You're gonna pay my friend...and pay BIG. Next week will be hell for you! Heeheehee...my evil plans are in the works. I am in my lab as we speak, putting together a workout so EVIL, that the devil himself is feeling sympathy for you!!!!!

Oh, and, have a nice thanksgiving!


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 28, 2002)

Shit!  Busted.  Well, tell ya what Gopro, I'm READY to pay for it...bring it on, my huge friend.  

Did great today, didn't have ANY sweets at all, ate boatloads of white turkey meat and pounds of veggies.  Even did my workout this morning, which felt great.

So bring it on, Mister, I am SO ready for next week.  Oh yeah, I did have a little drinkie pooh last night, but just one, and chased it with about 24 oz of water.  Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanksgiving (In America, that is!!)

Workout: 
CD of the day:  Joe Satriani ??? Flying in a Blue Dream

Bench:  145/15, 155/10, 155/10

Military Press:  65/15, 75/10, 75/6

Dumbbell Pullover: 40/15, 45/12, 50/10

UH Grip Bent Row: 95/12, 95/12, 95/10

CG Upright Row: 60/12, 60/12, 65/8

Cardio:  30 minute brisk walk (After the big dinner)

Nutrition:

Not gonna log it, but I will list out my total intake.  Did NOT eat the 6-7 smaller meals???dammit, time away from home makes it challenging.

Total Cals: 1900
Protein:       194
Carbs:         155
Fat:               57


----------



## gopro (Nov 30, 2002)

Whew...fell far short on our nutritional intake didn't we!!!! Look for my next email detailing further changes!


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 30, 2002)

Yeah, that sucked falling short like that.  Not sure if it's worse to be under or over, but I think the best idea is to stay right on it.

Did you have a good Turkey Day?


----------



## perfecto (Dec 1, 2002)

Just stumbled upon your journal Vai Fan and wanted to wish you best of luck 



> _*Originally posted by Vai Fan *_
> Not sure if it's worse to be under or over



I was also thinking about that today, in terms of fat loss which would be more prefreble, going under or over? I have no idea but id imagine it would be worse if you went over cause the excess cals would be stored as fat...

Anyways keep us posted on ure progress


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Perfecto, thanks for checking in.  

I'm pretty sure you're right about the calorie thing.  There is some science behind the fact that eating too few calories slows down your metabolism, or worse yet, makes your body get it's needed calories from elsewhere.  And from what I've read, 'elsewhere' is typically your precious muscles!!   

Thanks again, and best of luck to you, too.


----------



## perfecto (Dec 1, 2002)

also, wats sorta training split do you have?


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 1, 2002)

Ah yes, the split...
Monday/Thursday
Chest, Back, Delts and Cardio

Tuesday/Friday
Quads, Hams, Biceps, Triceps and Belly

Saturday
Cardio Only

Sunday
Rest my tired, lazy ass!


----------



## perfecto (Dec 1, 2002)

aight sweet


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 1, 2002)

12-1-2


Workout: (Workout CD was Joe Satriani???s ???The Extremist???)

Leg Press:  330/20, 387/20, 440/15
DB Lunge:  30/12, 30/10
Deadlift:  155/12, 155/10, 165/6
Lying Leg Curl:  60/12, 70/9, 75/8
Alt. DB Curl: 35/10, 35/10, 40/6
Skull Crusher: 65/10, 65/8, 65/8
Crunches: 100

Cardio:  40 minute casual walking


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 2, 2002)

12-2-2

Workout: (Workout CD was Tom Petty???s ???Full Moon Fever???)

Incline Bench Press:  135/15, 145/10, 145/8
Dumbell Bench Press: 45/12, 50/10, 50/8
Underhand Grip Bent Row:  95/12, 100/11, 105/9
Single Arm Dumbell Row: 55/14, 65/8/ 65/8
Seated DB Military Press:  40/11, 40/10, 40/6

Cardio:  30 minutes shoveling snow

Nutrition:

Meal #1 7:00 am
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast 
1 tbsp flax 
8 oz Lite Yogurt

Meal #2 9:00 am
1 ½ cup Lowfat Cottage Cheese
½ up Mixed Fruit

Meal #3 Lunch 12noon
1 ½ cup Lowfat Cottage Cheese
1 slice WW Bread
1 Tbsp PB

Meal #4 2:30 pm 
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast
8 oz Lite Yogurt

Meal #5 Post workout 6:30 pm
8 oz Chicken Breast
2 cups Green Beans

Meal #6 
1½ cup Lowfat Cottage Cheese
1 pear
1 slice rye bread

Meal #7 9:30 pm
2 scoops Met-Rx Protein Powder
1 tbsp Flax

Total Cals:  2705
Protein:        317
Carbs:          203
Fat:                69


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 2, 2002)

Stopped in to take a look and it looks like you're in good hands!  I'm sure GP will take care of you     Looks like you're off to a great start!  Looking at your name, I've got a CD at home I must bring to work now!  It's Vai, Johnson and Satch.  Can't think of the name right now, but it just jams!  Thanks!  Now I've got "Satch Boogie" (I think that's the name) in my head!  C'ya round!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for droppin' by, 76er, I appreciate it.

Yes, GP has been ruining my life for the last couple of weeks, but through the pain, I've somehow managed to drop several pounds and am feeling much better.

Ah yes, that would be the G3 tour, it kicks ass, especially the DVD, those three are all animals, and to see them play a few songs together at the end is a guitarists wet dream come true.  I still remember the day I first heard 'Satch Boogie' on the radio back in '87.  WOW.

'Cliffs of Dover' is one of my favorite Johnson tunes, case you're looking for somethin' to hear besides what's on the CD.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

I was making my way down the list and wanted to say Welcome


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

Ok, I looked through your journal.

GP will do great with ya!  He knows his shit!   

Is he helping you with your nutrition as well?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

BTW!  I live in Holland Michigan.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I was making my way down the list and wanted to say Welcome



Aww shucks, thanks for droppin' by, Butterfly!  This is a fun place to hang out, usually I've got drinks and healthy snacks set out for my visitors, but the have somehow vanished.. 

Thanks for the visit!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Ok, I looked through your journal.
> 
> GP will do great with ya!  He knows his shit!
> ...



Nice to see you stopped by, Mochy!  

GP is killing me, seriously, I think I'm about to die....beep, beep, beep...beeeeeeeeeeeepppppp! (picture a flat line, that's me!)

Gopro has given me guidance as to total cals and macronutrient breakdowns for that goal, so yeah.  The mean guy just told me to consume 50 fewer carb grams on non weight training days...can you believe that?

Holland!!  Yippee, you got yerself some serious snow already, I'd imagine.  My parents used to have a business there about 20 years ago, didn't work out though, 'cuz they trusted someone to run it for them while they ran their Mt. Pleasant store.  Holland kicks ass!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

Are you serious, Holland sucks!  I hate it here.  See I'm from the East Coast so this place is way too conservative for me.  LOL

Glad that GP is helping you with your diet.  I can understand cutting the carbs on non training days.  No need of having them if your not going to burn them during your workout.  They'll just add fat unless used.  

Just curious, he said that Yogurt and Bread is OK?


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, I love the water (Lake Michigan) and love the snow, too.  You get POUNDED by snow over there.

I spent 5 years in DC with the Army...I know whatcha mean about things being conservative.  I'll never forget my first trip to The Treasure Chest in Georgetown...WOW, opened my eyes to the world of fun sex!!!

He hasn't said anything about yogurt or bread, but he may not be looking real close at that.  The yogurt I'm eating has 15 grams of sugar, which is pretty low from what I've seen.  I choose grainy breads when I eat bread, but am TOTALLY open to wise suggestions, 'cuz I really, really wanna trim this 40 year old body down some more.  5 pounds in two weeks, and I'm eating MUCH more than I had been, just better food.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

15G Sugar!  Damn I don't eat that much sugar all day.

I would ditch the bread and yogurt and go for better carb sources.  Try some slow burning carbs like sweet potato, old fashioned oats, apples, brown rice, berries, grapefruit.  You'll get better results with these carb choices than the ones your currently eating.  Just a suggestion!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

My food pleasures are slowly slipping away...

Seriously Mochy, thanks, and I will make adjustments.  I mean, what could be better for breakfast than a sweet potato and rice omelette???  Ha, just kiddin', I really want to do EVERYTHING that I can to achieve maximum results, so I'm taking your advice gratefully to heart here.  

I bought 5 pounds of sweet taters last night, along with some regular oatmeal and some brown rice...must have seen it coming.
Are Hershey bars okay still?

15 grams a day, are you messin' with me?  That's impressive.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

> 15 grams a day, are you messin' with me? That's impressive.



Nope, just looked on Fitday for yesterday's meals

Sugar was 3 grams for the entire day.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

Is your Fitday set up to show you your daily sugar consumption?  Mine only shows protein, carbs, fiber, fat and alcohol.

Good job, by the way.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

I customize everything and throw the sugar counts into the Alchohol so I can see the total sugars.  Weird I know but I like to know the sugar counts.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

No, that's a great idea...never thought of it.  I'm sure I'll follow suit there.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2002)

Vai,

Well I thought I would stop by and check out your rountine. Looking Good!  Did GP lay everything out for you?


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes sir, down to what socks I wear and how many times I can pass gas...well, almost.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

12-3-2

Note: MY FREAKING LEGS HURT!!!!

Workout: (Workout CD was Whitesnake ???Slip of the Tongue???)

Squat:  155/15, 195/12, 205/8
DB Lunge:  30/15, 35/10
Stiffy Deadlift:  155/12, 155/10, 165/8, 175/6
BB Curl: 65/15, 75/12, 80/8
Close Grip Bench: 115/12, 115/10, 125/7
Crunches: 125

Nutrition:

Meal #1 7:00 am
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast 
1 tbsp flax 
8 oz Lite Yogurt

Meal #2 9:00 am
1 ½ cups lowfat cottage cheese
½ cup pears

Meal #3 Lunch 12noon
1 Serving Met-Rx Protein Powder
2 slice pumpernickel bread
1 tbsp lowfat PB

Meal #4 2:30 pm
1 ½ cups lowfat cottage cheese
1 oz Dry Roasted Peanuts

Meal #5 Pre workout 4:30 pm
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast 

Meal #6 Post workout 7:00 pm
4 oz chicken breast
½ cup brown rice
½ cup water chestnuts

Meal #7 pre beddy bye???9:30 pm
1 Serving Met-Rx Protein Powder
1 tbsp flax

Total Cals: 2693
Protein:       309
Carbs:         190
Fat:               75


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 3, 2002)

Vai - Yes that would be G3!  Incredible CD!  As for Eric Johnson, Cliffs of Dover is one of my faves, but so is Desert Rose (the next song).  Funny, I actually forgot I had his CD.  

Glad to see GP is tearing you apart.  He seems to be doing that to a lot of people lately with this Power, Rep and Shock.  I think he may be on to something here!  Ya think?  Keep us posted on your results.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 4, 2002)

76er - Yes, GP is killin' me.  Tells me yesterday that on my non weight training days to cut back 50 grams on the carbs!  That was NOT easy    Thanks for the encouragement

12-4-2


Workout: NO WEIGHTS!

Cardio:  30 minutes of walkin??????and NOT Christopher

Nutrition:

Total Cals: 2636
Protein:       350
Carbs:         149
Fat:               70


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2002)

Just checking in! I see some others are looking after you. Cool, share your pain with everyone! As for sugars...don't worry too much. Yes, its best to eat clean, healthy carbs, but mostly just worry about the #s I give you. Since you eat protein at every meal, the GI of your carbs will go down substantially. As we go along we will continue to tweak your diet. Making too many changes too fast is not the best thing. You must do this slowly or your mind will burn out. Got it! Can't wait till I figure out next weeks torture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

> Can't wait till I figure out next weeks torture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Damn you Gopro....DAMN YOU!

Nah, good message, thanks.  I'm off bar shopping soon, thinking about just getting one of each that you suggested and taking it from there.  That will get me through the next 3 days.  I'm also gonna bag up some portions of protein powder and get some flax caps.

Back to the iron today...YEAH!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2002)

> I'm also gonna bag up some portions of protein powder and get some flax caps.



Took my suggestion I see.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Took my suggestion I see.



But of course!  Just got back from the store as a matter of fact!

Many thanks.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2002)

Vai,
Glad to see things are going well with GP's routine.  I was just wondering why the flaxseed caps? Don't you have to consume around 14 caps to equal a tbls?
Anyway, just a thought!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Vai,
> Glad to see things are going well with GP's routine.  I was just wondering why the flaxseed caps? Don't you have to consume around 14 caps to equal a tbls?
> Anyway, just a thought!



Hey bud, thanks for checking in.  Yeah, things are going really well with this routine MONGO has set up (he's heartless, just to let you all know)

What the deal is with the caps is that I've got a shitload of training and classes over the next six months that is required by my National Guard unit.  So, I'm gonna be gone from home up to three weeks at a time until it's over, and need to do my best to keep the nutrition on track.  So what I'm doing now is arming myself with things that are easy to eat/consume, no matter where I am.  My packing list is protein bars, protein powder (portioned in baggies for ease) and bottles of flax caps.

It is SO easy to fall back into eating 3 squares a day and having my protein/fat intake fall into the shitter, but I wanna do whatever I can to keep the progress I've made so far.  I'm also going to be without a gym for the most part, so I'll be limited to doing body weight exercises while I'm away.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2002)

Well you gotta do what you gotta do?

I understand! that's got to be pretty tough.
I am sure the wife appreciates you being away so much.  I know mine wouldn't be too impressed, good thing I haven't told her alot about things coming up in the new year!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

Yes sir.  It would be too easy to just feast from the vending machines.

Well, the wife tolerates my patriotism, but doesn't always like it.  She's a good woman, for sure.

Uh oh, what've you got in the hopper, pal?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2002)

Well, I work for a playground manufacturing company, and we just currently released a new series of products for skateboarders(damn hot trend). 
So we have a major install in Las Vegas at the beginning of the New Year, Tradeshow in San Diego, Sales Rep meeting in Branson, Mo. That is just the start,  I am sure once the spring hits around here I will be travelling alot around Ontario and Quebec.
I guess this is what you get when this is your little baby. 
Not that I can complain.  Las Vegas in January, San Diego the Weekend of the Super Bowl.  Oh well! I have such a tough life, I know!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey that sounds pretty cool to me.  Yes, I see 'em all over the place, damn skateboarders!  Young whippersnappers.

Yep, we'll be expecting some beautiful stories upon your return.  Take advantage of it too, bro, lots of people spend most of there life in the same place doing the same things.  See as much as you can.  Do as much as you can live with AND get away with!!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

12-5-2

Workout: No freakin' workout tunes, the wife and her buddy were too busy yakkin'!  Good thing they're both babes.

Incline Bench Press:  145/12, 145/10, 145/8
Dumbell Bench Press: 50/12, 50/12, 55/10
Underhand Grip Bent Row:  100/15, 105/12, 110/8
Single Arm Dumbell Row: 65/10, 65/10, 65/8
Seated DB Military Press:  40/10, 40/12, 45/6

Cardio:  30 minutes casual walk

Nutrition:

Total Cals: 2668
Protein:       332
Carbs:         166
Fat:               72


----------



## perfecto (Dec 8, 2002)

good stuff Vai, when you gonna post some progress stats or maybe you have allready and im just blind


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> good stuff Vai, when you gonna post some progress stats or maybe you have allready and im just blind



Why, thank you Perfecto!  No real progress stats to report as of yet.  Biggest accomplishment is that I've dropped 7 pounds.  I haven't taken measurements yet, but know that I need to.

Thanks for checkin' in.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 9, 2002)

12-9-2

Well, didn't accomplish much at all from last Friday thru Sunday.  I wasn't able to eat as much as I'm used to eating, but I also didn't overdue it with fast food or anything...oh well, back at it full speed ahead!

Workout: (CD was Dixie Chick???s ???Home??????damn wife!!)

Incline DB Press:  45/15, 50/12, 55/10, 50/12
Bench Press: 155/12, 165/7, 165/7
Regular Grip Bent Row:  110/12, 115/10, 120/6
Wide Grip Pulldown: 120/15, 135/10, 135/10
Wide Grip Upright Row: 65/11, 65/10
Lateral Raise:  15/12, 15/10

Cardio:  30 minutes casual walk

Nutrition:

Total Cals: 2803
Protein:       344
Carbs:         175
Fat:               80


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 10, 2002)

12-10-2

Workout: (Workout CD was Styx ???The Grand Illusion???)

Note:  My fuqqn left bicep is being a dick, which is affecting my curls today.  I stayed with 25 pounds on the hammer curls, and even that weight was uncomfortable.   Made sure to not extend my elbow fully....this sucks.

Squat:  195/12, 205/10, 215/8
Leg Press:  387/20, 440/15, 455/8
Deadlift:  165/10, 170/7 
Leg Curl:  65/12, 75/8
Hammer Curl: 25/15, 25/10, 25/8
Pushdown: 70/15, 88/12, 88/10
Crunches: 130

Nutrition:

Total Cals:  2782
Protein: 337
Carbs:   203
Fat:       71


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 10, 2002)

Vai - definately good taste in music!  Although the Dixie Chicks???  Not much inspiration there unless you were looking at them!  LOL!  J/K!  How long did it take you to loose the 7 lbs?  That's great!  Keep up the good work and you'll hit your goal in no time!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey Lean, yeah, those damn Dixie Chicks!  Should I say, 'my damn wife!!'.

Okay, okay, I'll confess; being a musician, there are MANY styles of music that I can truly enjoy, but that is ALWAYS dependent on whether there is some kick ass guitar on it.  I have no idea what most songs are about; I mainly listen to the music.

Any way, the Chickies have this one song 'Sin Wagon' that totally rocks out at one part.  Oh yeah, and they are definitely smokin' hot babes.

The 7 pounds is over 3 1/2 weeks, and I'm really happy with those results so far.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 11, 2002)

Nice results!  How much you want to loose overall?  Have you been taking measurements?  I think that's what counts, not just the W8.  Increased muscle mass and loss of fat.  Something like that.  Ask W8 or DP or GP, they'll know.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 12, 2002)

No, like a dumbass I haven't taken measurements yet, but I've got a note to do it sometime today.
It'd be nice to get down to around 200-205 from the 225 I started at, but we'll see how it goes.  I don't wanna look like a bag-o-bones!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vai Fan *_
> No, like a dumbass I haven't taken measurements yet, but I've got a note to do it sometime today.
> It'd be nice to get down to around 200-205 from the 225 I started at, but we'll see how it goes.  I don't wanna look like a bag-o-bones!!



I thought that when we started together you were at 229. Anyway, my goal weight for you is around 200 with both good size and nice cuts. Everything past that is just icing on the cake! Did I say cake?! You are not allowed to eat cake!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I thought that when we started together you were at 229. Anyway, my goal weight for you is around 200 with both good size and nice cuts. Everything past that is just icing on the cake! Did I say cake?! You are not allowed to eat cake!



Damn you, GP!  Why do you have to be so damn mean while helping me achieve my goals?  Oh wait, never mind.

Thanks buddy!  Who needs any freakin' cake...I got cottage cheese and protein powder and chicken and spinach!!!  Yippee!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey Vai!  Just thought I'd stop by to see how things were going.

Having trouble with the workout tunes?  Now I like the Dixie Chicks but I'd have to agree that it isn't the best workout music.

I prefer NIN, Crystal Meth, Creed...


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey Vai!  Just thought I'd stop by to see how things were going.
> 
> Having trouble with the workout tunes?  Now I like the Dixie Chicks but I'd have to agree that it isn't the best workout music.
> ...



Butterfly, you little animal, you!!  Nice choice in tunes!  NIN!! Wow, I remember seeing them back in the late 80's in DC before they were nationally known.

Nice hearing from you.  Things all settled in the 'new' house?  I'd like to see some full blown pictures of your gym some time, too.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

Do you mean the gym in my house or the gym we go to?

Finally got all the xmas decorations up... now we just gotta hide the containers somewhere.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 13, 2002)

Your home, of course.  I saw some pix with the kitty in it.  Wasn't sure if there was more to come.

Yuck!  Get this, my crazy ass wife has a total of 14 Christmas trees up, no shit!  The smallest is 2 feet, but we've got 7 that are over 6 feet tall...silly ass biatch!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

14 Christmas trees?!?!?!?  

Now that I'd like to see a pic of!!!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 13, 2002)

There's an idea!  I'll try to do that over the weekend and then post them in the open chator member pics forum!  How festive.


----------



## gopro (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey Vai!  Just thought I'd stop by to see how things were going.
> 
> Having trouble with the workout tunes?  Now I like the Dixie Chicks but I'd have to agree that it isn't the best workout music.
> ...



Awesome taste in music B'Fly!!! Especially Creed!!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 16, 2002)

Pretty geeked today.  I began week number 5 under Mr. Gopro's tutalage.

I've dropped almost 10 pounds in 4 weeks, I'm regaining the firmness in my muscles again, I'm starting to see a little bit of vascularity (very little, but still exciting) and I'm increasing my weights during my workouts consistantly.  Well, either the weight or # of reps.

Gopro is really kicking my ass in a good way, thanks a whole bunch buddy.  Next year perhaps the wife will put up a 15th tree in your honor!

Workout: 
Flat DB Press:  55/12, 60/12, 65/8
Incline Bench Press: 145/10, 150/9, 155/6
One Arm Row:  65/12, 65/10, 65/8
Center Grip Pulldown: 135/12, 135/10, 144/8
Wide Grip Upright Row: 70/10, 70/8
Seated DB Press:  45/9, 45/8

Cardio:  30 minutes walk

Nutrition:

Total Cals: 2620
Protein: 319
Carbs:   170
Fat:         73


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2002)

Well Vai, you have been a fantastic student. I couldn't ask for more. You are willing to learn, willing to listen, and willing to trust me fully. The results speak for themselves and this is only the tip of the iceberg for you!

And as much credit as you give me...YOU ARE THE ONE DOING THE HARD WORK AND YOU SHOULD BE COMMENDED! Keep it up my man and your goals shall be reached!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Way to go Vai!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 16, 2002)

Congrats on the results VF!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words.  I thought about it last night that I really owe thanks to all of you on this board that answer my questions and those that post writings that I take to heart.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 17, 2002)

12-17-2

Workout: (Workout CD Mr. Vai???s ???Passion and Warfare???)

Squat:  205/14, 215/11, 225/8
Lunges: 30/12, 30/10
Stiffies (SLDL):  165/12, 170/10, 175/8 
Leg Curl:  70/12, 75/8
Standing BB Curl: 75/10, 85/8, 90/5
Close Grip Bench: 135/12, 145/8, 155/5

Nutrition:

Total Cals: 2652
Protein: 334
Carbs:   188
Fat:       63


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 17, 2002)

Thing are looking good there "buttercup"!   Ha Ha Ha.  Sorry, had to say that!  Naw really, glad to see you're keeping with the program!  GP still kickin your ass I see!  What's wrong with lunges?  Keep that up and GP will add another set to your program.  Jeeze, I hope I didn't just give him any ideas...


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 18, 2002)

Smartass!!  Yeah, you probably wouldn't have said anything if I hadn't acted so paranoid about it!
Lunges....they really kick my ass for some reason.  I seem to always get out of breath doing them and weak, and, well, I feel like a pussy afterward, okay, ya happy now, LEAN????
I'm thinking it's a conspiracy already, you, GP, Fire, DP, W8...all of you are in this together.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 18, 2002)

12-18-2

No workout day 

7:00am
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast 
37p 22c 2f
1 tbsp flax
14f

9:00am
16 oz LF Cottage Cheese
48p 20c 8f
1/2 cup grapes
1p 14c 0f

11:00am
4.5 oz chicken breast
39p 0c 4f
1/2 cup green beans
1p 4c 0f
1 small apple
0p 16c 0f

1:00pm
4.5 oz chicken breast
39p 0c 4f
1 cup green beans
2p 8c 0f

4:00pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
44p 6c 3f
1 peach 
0p 28c 0f

6:00pm
16 oz LF Cottage Cheese
48p 20c 8f
1/2 cup grapes
1p 14c 0f

8:00pm
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast 
37p 22c 2f
1 scoop Optimum Whey
22p 3c 2f

10:00pm
1 scoop Optimum Whey
22p 3c 2f
1 tbsp flax
14f

Calories:  2643
Protein: 341 
Carbs: 181 
Fat:  63


----------



## gopro (Dec 18, 2002)

Its not a conspiracy, its just evil old ME!!!! Everyone else just likes to drive by and look...sorta like a big car accident


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 18, 2002)

You know GP, you should really consider seeing a professional about these mean feelings you harbor!


----------



## gopro (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vai Fan *_
> You know GP, you should really consider seeing a professional about these mean feelings you harbor!



I'll analyze myself later (my college degree is in psychology oddly enough), but first we get you in the finest shape of your life!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Its not a conspiracy, its just evil old ME!!!! Everyone else just likes to drive by and look...sorta like a big car accident



Actually GP, it's more like a drive by shooting!   

And yes VF, we're all in the big conspiracy, but GP happens to be the "Ring Leader"!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 19, 2002)

Not slacking are you VF?? You know that "he's" watching" lol


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Not slacking are you VF?? You know that "he's" watching" lol



Yep, he's slacking!  He's got the Holiday Jitters!  You know, time off, eat bad foods and skip the workout due to all the bad holiday excuses!  

GP's making a list buddy...

(just kidding)


----------



## gopro (Dec 20, 2002)

GP=BIG BROTHER (and BB is always watching)


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Not slacking are you VF?? You know that "he's" watching" lol



Oh yeah, I feel those eyes burning down on me at all times!

Not slacking too much, just behind on logging my stuff.  Thanks for the high heel to the butt....thump!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 20, 2002)

12-19-2

Had to switch today's workout to tomorrow, then tomorrow's will be done on Saturday...makes sense, right?

Nutrition:

Calories: 2531
Protein: 263
Carbs: 190
Fat: 67

Not a good day nutrition wise, but coulda done much worse!

Took the boy to see the Two Towers!  WOWOWOWOWOW!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 20, 2002)

12-20-2

Workout: (Motivational CD was Billy Idol's Vital Idol)

Flat DB Press:  60/12, 65/10, 70/6
Incline BB Press: 155/9, 155/7, 155/6
One Arm Row: 65/12, 70/10, 70/8
CG Pulldown: 135/12, 144/10, 144/8
Seated DB Press: 45/10, 50/6
WG Upright Row: 70/9, 70/8
Nutrition:

7:00am
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast 
37p 22c 2f
1 tbsp flax
14f

9:00am
16 oz LF Cottage Cheese
48p 20c 8f
1 cup pears
0p 23c 0f

11:00am
1 egg, 4 whites
18p 5c 5f
4.5 oz chicken breast
39p 0c 4f
1/4 lowfat mozzarella
8p 1c 5f
2 slice rye
6p 30c 2f

1:00pm
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast
37p 22c 2f
1 scoop Optimum Whey
22p 3c 2f

4:00pm
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast
37p 22c 2f
8oz LF Cottage Cheese
24p 10c 4f

7:00pm
16oz LF Cottage Cheese
48p 20c 8f
1 peach
1p 29c 0f


----------



## gopro (Dec 21, 2002)

I notice there have been many days that you haven't been hitting your protein, carb, and fat #s. Well, I guess sometimes life gets in the way. Overall though, things look good. We will be updating again this weekend.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 23, 2002)

12-23-2

Workout: 

Flat BB Press: 155/15, 165/10, 165/10
Superset
   Incline Flye: 40/12, 40/12
   Elevated Pushup:  8, 12
Reverse Grip Bent Row: 95/15, 115/10, 130/8
Superset
   DB Pullover: 55/12, 55/10
   WG Pulldown: 135/12, 135/10
Military Press: 85/10, 90/8
Superset
   Side Lateral Raise:  15/12, 15/10
   WG Upright Row:  70/10, 70/8

Nutrition:

7:00am
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast 
37p 22c 2f
1 tbsp flax
14f

9:00am
16 oz LF Cottage Cheese
48p 20c 8f

11:00am
3.5 oz chicken breast
30p 0c 3f
8 oz LF Cottage Cheese
24p 10c 4f
1/2 cup carrots
1p 6c 0f

1:00pm
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast
37p 22c 2f
1 scoop Optimum Whey
22p 3c 2f

4:00pm
1 Met-Rx Berry Blast
37p 22c 2f
1 scoop Optimum Whey
22p 3c 2f

7:00pm
8 oz LF Cottage Cheese
24p 10c 4f
1 peach
1p 29c 0f

8:00pm
PIZZA!!!!!!!!!1
19p 57c 20f


----------

